# mitutoyo uni mic, starrett multi anvil or chicom knock off



## toag (May 12, 2013)

more of a need versus want, but i really want a nice little uni mic.  has anyone used both of these and if so which do you like?
The mitutoyo has verniers to measure thenths... but on a changable anvil i have my doubts, are they that accurate?
thanks


----------

